# First Steinhart



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

I have been a long time lurker and this is my first post. I just received payment conformation from Steinhart. I ordered the Ocean One GMT after seeing on the website that it no longer said they were out of stock. Does anyone know what kind delivery times I am looking at? After looking at Steinhart for many months I am very excited to get my hands on it.


----------



## TheMac (Mar 4, 2014)

5akers said:


> I have been a long time lurker and this is my first post. I just received payment conformation from Steinhart. I ordered the Ocean One GMT after seeing on the website that it no longer said they were out of stock. Does anyone know what kind delivery times I am looking at? After looking at Steinhart for many months I am very excited to get my hands on it.


It can vary greatly because they just moved but it's a good sign that the website says what it says. If it's truly in stock then within 5 working days it should be shipped out.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Congrats on the GMT - a fine piece !


----------



## sjbroadhead (Feb 11, 2014)

I might be wrong but think you'll find it could be anything up to 3-4 weeks.

I also received my payment notice on an OVM over a week ago.

They're having a few challenges currently with premises move and tech so seem to have a backlog to clear 

I hope I am proved wrong but I think you have to be patient on this one. I've been following other users who bought an OVM and I reckon I might have mine by end of next week in a best case scenario


----------



## reggie747 (Sep 12, 2013)

O1 GMT is a beautiful piece. You won't be disappointed. ( I wasn't with mine)

Enjoy..


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

My expectations are high for the O1 GMT so I hope so


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! A GMT is a very practical complication. Congrats on your new Steinhart!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

5akers, congrats & welcome....;-) 

Allowing for the recent relocation to the new purpose built HQ & watches in stock you should give it up to 3 weeks to arrive at your door. Of course that isn't ruling out that it could & well may arrive sooner just better to be aware of all possible outcomes...


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Please post a pic |>


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm in it for the long haul! The GMT is what I want and willing to wait. The size of the watch worries me a bit. I have never worn one quite that big or expensive!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

5akers, the Oceans are not really that big though being it will be your first at this size it may seem it will be. If you get a chance to read back through a bunch of posts & threads you would see that not many people have an issue with the size of a Steinhart after they have received it. A few have but most love em'... I'd reckon you will find it to be well sized & great on the wrist.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

congrats.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

5akers said:


> I'm in it for the long haul! The GMT is what I want and willing to wait. The size of the watch worries me a bit. I have never worn one quite that big or expensive!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome to the Steinhart club! I absolutely love my GMT, and it only gets displaced by my Speedmaster. It wears much smaller, btw...


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

*Order Information*

Just curious from those of you that are in the know on back orders. I would like to order a Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 Red Blue. There web page currently says................."Next order possibility not before mid of April 2014!"

So do you just keep checking back to see when the window opens to place a order or may this keep dragging out longer? Once the window opens and you place the order how long can one expect before you receive said watch? Is it months later? Can you order an upgraded movement and/or clear case back when you order this watch?

Sorry for the Newb questions but I am looking forward to getting this watch and don't mind waiting but I am just curious is all.

Thanks in advance, Jim :-!

This was moved here and now reading from the beginning my questions for the most part area answered. Thx


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Order Information*

Jim, welcome...

Yes, keep checking the website for the next opportunity to place your order. Whether it drags out further is unfortunately out of Steinharts hands. It is the movement supplier ETA dramatically limiting complete movements to non company brands. The amount of reading available on that ETA issue alone here in WUS would be an epic novel or two in it's own right.

How long it takes to receive the watch after placing an order cannot be answered with accuracy. Suffice to say if lucky a couple of weeks is possible but more likely a month or two is closer to the mark. You cannot upgrade the movement or swap out a solid caseback for a crystal one, unless of course a see through crystal caseback is available as an option. For Ocean models a crystal caseback is not available.



Jim Smyth said:


> Just curious from those of you that are in the know on back orders. I would like to order a Steinhart GMT-Ocean 1 Red Blue. There web page currently says................."Next order possibility not before mid of April 2014!"
> 
> So do you just keep checking back to see when the window opens to place a order or may this keep dragging out longer? Once the window opens and you place the order how long can one expect before you receive said watch? Is it months later? Can you order an upgraded movement and/or clear case back when you order this watch?
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*

Thanks Riker, thats what I was looking for information wise. :-! I figured that with the depth ratings a clear case back wouldn't be a option but was hoping. Now to make it a daily habit of checking there web page for when I can place a order.

I have another couple questions if you would be so kind since you seem to be the guy in the know. I have read about people getting additional bezel inserts with there watch. I am waiting on the Blue/Red GMT Ocean 1 but would also like to get another blue/red insert as a spare and also a black. I believe these are held on with a adhesive from my reading. So how would one order the additional bezel inserts since I dont see that option anywhere on Steinharts web page? I assume a email to someone at Steinhart so they can include it in your initial order? Also are any of the inserts Ceramic ones? TIA


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: Order Information*

Here you go Jim, Steinhart accessories. Scroll down to the Ocean bezel inserts....


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*

Wow, dont know how I missed that link, Thanks again Riker. :-! Since they had a Black GMT Ocean-1 in stock and also had the blue red bezel insert in stock I just placed and paid for my order.  I also got some ends links and have a new Steinhart butterfly bracelet coming from a different source. I am a custom knifemaker (and have a machine shop at my house) and have some plans to make this watch different from all the rest. b-) Guess no more waiting till April for me. ;-)


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*

"Welcome to the Club"!...And by the sounds of what you're able to accomplish, a breath of fresh air around here too! Yey!


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*

Congratulations and welcome 5akers! Here is mine, I got it last year and it is a fantastic watch for the money. It gets a lot of wrist time. I also ordered an extra blue/red bezel to have as I know scratches happen.;-)


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Order Information*

Nice looking wrist shots! If you want time to slow down just order a steinhart!!!! I am at 7 days and no word from them. Oh well the wait continues!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*



5akers said:


> Nice looking wrist shots! If you want time to slow down just order a steinhart!!!! I am at 7 days and no word from them. Oh well the wait continues!


Ah yes, unfortunately that's the downside with Steinhart. But it's the only downside, and your patience will be rewarded!  You can make a game out of it. It could be next week or next month...

What did you go for?


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Order Information*



Ipromise said:


> Ah yes, unfortunately that's the downside with Steinhart. But it's the only downside, and your patience will be rewarded!  You can make a game out of it. It could be next week or next month...
> 
> What did you go for?


I ordered the GMT-Ocean 1 Black


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

*Re: Order Information*



5akers said:


> I ordered the GMT-Ocean 1 Black


I did too on the 20th and got the email that it will be dispatched in 8-12 working days provided the items are in stock. I assume the items are in stock if your able to order the item and it doesnt show anything else like wont be available till April etc?


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

The email that I got said it would ship within 5 working days. That was 8 days ago. No further word since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nwijeep (Nov 8, 2012)

Welcome the the club! Keep in mind Customs may add a few days delay depending on your country of residence.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

This was my first!...._now..._I'm waiting on my 5th! :roll:

*Pepsi
*








*
*_..........And they all make the rotation _:-!


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

garydusa said:


> This was my first!...._now..._I'm waiting on my 5th! :roll:
> 
> *Pepsi
> *
> ...


What size is your wrist? @garydusa


----------



## Captain Scrumpy (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm currently waiting on my 4th steiny - nav b bronze; it does drag. I look at my email inbox with excitement and hope of a shipping notification every morning. I have the OVM, OVR and apollon already and will likely order a OV before too long. Great value.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Captain Scrumpy said:


> I'm currently waiting on my 4th steiny - nav b bronze; it does drag. I look at my email inbox with excitement and hope of a shipping notification every morning. I have the OVM, OVR and apollon already and will likely order a OV before too long. Great value.


Im awaiting the Nav B Bronze (47mm) too!....and I don't care if my wrist is only 6.75" :-x

*End of my day pic taken earlier this evening!.....*:-!








(A great excuse to post another pic of my first Steinhart) |>


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

5akers said:


> What size is your wrist? @garydusa


My wrist is (apparently "puny" as it was exampled a while back) a 6.75".... (But "I" like it, it looks like the mirror image of my other wrist!) :-x

...and like you, I also ordered extra bezel inserts when I ordered my GMT (Pepsi) & also when I ordered my OVM. I even have a ceramic bezel coming now in my next shipment, although I've decided now that it will be really really hard to change up the color of the "Pepsi" bezel insert. I think I'll just put that one in the "Ol strap Drawer" for awhile. Cheers! :-!


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

garydusa said:


> My wrist is (apparently "puny" as it was exampled a while back) a 6.75"....


Nah, I'm sure your wrist is the perfect size. Imagine what you'd look like if you swapped them for 8.5" wrists.


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

YES! Just got the email I have been waiting for!!!!!!! O1 GMT HAS SHIPPED!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

*Shipping notice is here*

Ref. first Steinhart

O1 GMT IS ON ITS WAY! News so nice I had to post twice!

Payment notice 3-14-14
Shipping notice 3-26-14

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: Shipping notice is here*

Woo hoo! This is probably the worst part now, but very exciting!


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Shipping notice is here*



5akers said:


> Ref. first Steinhart
> 
> O1 GMT IS ON ITS WAY! News so nice I had to post twice!
> 
> ...


Mine has shipped also. Just for the record, I ordered and not once emailed or called them. That may be the secret...FYI.


----------



## TimeIzMoney (Feb 21, 2013)

mlb212 said:


> Mine has shipped also. Just for the record, I ordered and not once emailed or called them. That may be the secret...FYI.


This is good news to hear, I also ordered 3 pieces on 3/17 and have been patiently waiting for my shipping info

Can't wait to get them


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Shipping notice is here*



mlb212 said:


> Mine has shipped also. Just for the record, I ordered and not once emailed or called them. That may be the secret...FYI.


No email from me either! I sure wanted to tho! Good things come to those that wait


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> Welcome to the Steinhart club! I absolutely love my GMT, and it only gets displaced by my Speedmaster. It wears much smaller, btw...
> 
> View attachment 1422522


Much smaller than? I am keen on these watches and own a seiko monster, 009 amongst others. How would it compare to the size of these watches as far as size goes? I'm unable to get my hands on a steinhart and have to rely on fellow members.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Much smaller than? I am keen on these watches and own a seiko monster, 009 amongst others. How would it compare to the size of these watches as far as size goes? I'm unable to get my hands on a steinhart and have to rely on fellow members.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It feels smaller than my Seiko Sea Urchin, which is .5mm smaller. I think the biggest factor is how it sits on the wrist. The Seikos don't have much bevel to the bezels, so they're kind of like a big chunk on the wrist. I find that also makes them a bit top heavy. My Steinhart, on the other hand, sits very low on the wrist, and the bevel allows it to slide under a cuff very easily, despite being the around the same height as the Seiko. I don't find it flopping to either side of the wrist either. A very comfortable bracelet as well.

If you've read any of my other posts, I'm pretty sold on Steinhart. I really love this watch and think it's hands down, the best value today. Even after the honeymoon phase, I can't find any flaws.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> It feels smaller than my Seiko Sea Urchin, which is .5mm smaller. I think the biggest factor is how it sits on the wrist. The Seikos don't have much bevel to the bezels, so they're kind of like a big chunk on the wrist. I find that also makes them a bit top heavy. My Steinhart, on the other hand, sits very low on the wrist, and the bevel allows it to slide under a cuff very easily, despite being the around the same height as the Seiko. I don't find it flopping to either side of the wrist either. A very comfortable bracelet as well.
> 
> If you've read any of my other posts, I'm pretty sold on Steinhart. I really love this watch and think it's hands down, the best value today. Even after the honeymoon phase, I can't find any flaws.


What size is the sea urchin? Trying to get a feel or a picture of the size before pulling the trigger.

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

joey79 said:


> What size is the sea urchin? Trying to get a feel or a picture of the size before pulling the trigger.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


The Sea Urchin is 41.5mm, 13.2mm thick. If you're comfortable with the Monster, I think you'll be fine with the Steiny's.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Ipromise said:


> The Sea Urchin is 41.5mm, 13.2mm thick. If you're comfortable with the Monster, I think you'll be fine with the Steiny's.


I am just ok with the monster. Would not go any smaller.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

Thank you Fed Ex for the false delivery date! Not that i was anxious enough to get my hands on the O1 GMT! The wait continues!


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

5akers said:


> Thank you Fed Ex for the false delivery date! Not that i was anxious enough to get my hands on the O1 GMT! The wait continues!


Is your fedex tracking number working? The steinhart email said it would start working after 48 hours. The fedex tracking page only tells me the shipment was initiated on monday and nothing else...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

5akers said:


> Thank you Fed Ex for the false delivery date! Not that i was anxious enough to get my hands on the O1 GMT! The wait continues!





mlb212 said:


> Is your fedex tracking number working? The steinhart email said it would start working after 48 hours. The fedex tracking page only tells me the shipment was initiated on monday and nothing else...


Unfortunately, it's really not a Fedex "false" delivery date. The FedEx system doesn't know that Steinhart (depending on the day of the week) won't be dropping off the package for up to 7 days....:-s

There is the Steinhart shipping process (for Fedex):
....Ok so basically, from my experience (and please correct me if I'm wrong), Steinhart packs the shipments, prints the labels out, and puts them on the Fedex packages every business day (Monday through Friday), But then and "ONLY ONCE A WEEK" (I believe on Thursday) they get dropped off (or picked up) to the Fedex office....Now that's when the "48 hour delay of tracking" begins. So you'll usually see your Fedex tracking # become active between Sunday & Tuesday and the dates of delivery will be updated and usually (at this stage) it will be pleasantly close to its delivery address. Unfortunately the Customers that receive their shipping info on Thursday (afternoon) or Friday will have the longest waiting times, as those packages won't actually leave until the following "Thursday". :roll:

...Don't worry "we all" go through this process, and when you order your 2nd or 5th Steinhart it'll be easier, because you'll know what to expect. You can tell it is "worth the wait" by the initial thread posts and pics of people just after they receive their new Steinharts! ..... Cheers! :-! :-! (2 thumbs up!)


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes, Steinhart is packing parcel every day. Parcels being sent via standard mail namely accessories are sent to the post office a few times a week. I do not know if this has changed with the move but I expect it hasn't. Re watches, Steinhart advises FedEx of a multiple shipment request once a week & from there FedEx will pick up the packages. As I have mentioned previously this, in normal practice happens once a week however on occasions it has slipped out passed a week. Fortunately this doesn't occur often. If anyone has issue with delivery times after using their supplied tracking nr, best option is to contact FedEx & request a search with said tracking nr. They will advise where the package is & expected delivery date.


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

UPDATE!! Watch is in the air, it has left Munich.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

5akers said:


> UPDATE!! Watch is in the air, it has left Munich.


Yeppers...(exactly as forecasted b-)) . Just about the only thing you might lose another day on is "customs"....once in a while Fedex will ask the "country of origin" on the extra parts (IE: bezel inserts and extra straps)...knock on wood though, and it should be fine...(Steinhart will handle those questions if/when they arise).

It is a a great feeling to know where your new watch is...on it's way to you |>

Post them pics....before and after you change your bezel insert ... :-!


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

Its finally here! Quality is excellent! Pictures to follow this evening. Had to run home at lunch to get it, size it and run back to work.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

5akers said:


> Its finally here! Quality is excellent! Pictures to follow this evening. Had to run home at lunch to get it, size it and run back to work.


Haha, I love it. What's wrong with us, that we can't just wait a couple hours to see a new watch? I guess there's worse hobbies. Now let's see some pics!


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

she's a beaut Clark!


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

5akers said:


> Its finally here! Quality is excellent! Pictures to follow this evening. Had to run home at lunch to get it, size it and run back to work.


I picked mine up from FedEx this afternoon also. I have spent the entire day trying to remove the cyclops...


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

mlb212 said:


> I picked mine up from FedEx this afternoon also. I have spent the entire day trying to remove the cyclops...


Let me know how you did it (if you did it), not sure if I like it on there either


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

5akers said:


> Let me know how you did it (if you did it), not sure if I like it on there either


Anybody know if this method works with Steinhart cyclops?






Methods that do not work: knife and hammer (you end up cutting yourself), heating with matches, heating with a hairdrier, insults, or prayers (God doesn't seem to care if my watch has a cyclops). I am trying denial until I can go buy one of those propane torches from the video.


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Nice! But those little lights are twinkling, haha.

I don't know why everyone hates the cyclops - I like it. Didnt think the red subs came with it though.... Guess everyone I saw was modded?


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

mlb212 said:


> Anybody know if this method works with Steinhart cyclops?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/im-...oving-magnifier-649853.html?highlight=cyclops

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/cyclops-mag-486424.html?highlight=cyclops

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/vintage-red-crystal-512183.html?highlight=cyclops

https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/ocean-gmt-cyclops-removed-398639.html?highlight=cyclops


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

Just got my tracking from Steinhart. Nothing yet showing up at FedX but I hope the every Thursday does come true. This way by Friday I should see some movement. Now from you guys that have done this before when I get a watch like this in the USA from overseas will I owe a duty/tax? If so how do I pay it or does FedX make me come in to there sort center to pay it before pickup/delivery? TIA


----------



## Uwe W. (Jan 7, 2009)

Jim Smyth said:


> when I get a watch like this in the USA from overseas will I owe a duty/tax? If so how do I pay it or does FedX make me come in to there sort center to pay it before pickup/delivery? TIA


Delivery should be to your door.
Expect a small charge for the import - normally under $30.
FedEx will send an invoice in the mail after the delivery.
Some people in past threads here have reported never having been billed.


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

Jim Smyth said:


> Just got my tracking from Steinhart. Nothing yet showing up at FedX but I hope the every Thursday does come true. This way by Friday I should see some movement. Now from you guys that have done this before when I get a watch like this in the USA from overseas will I owe a duty/tax? If so how do I pay it or does FedX make me come in to there sort center to pay it before pickup/delivery? TIA


Had my watch for a couple of days no invoice as yet


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

5akers said:


> Had my watch for a couple of days no invoice as yet


If I remember from my own experience is 1-3 weeks until the Fedex customs invoice arrived by mail.. and my Steiny GMT Pepsi was $28 (with the extra bezel insert). It's a real simple invoice to pay, write a check and mail it. I guess you can also take the invoice to a FedEx office and then "credit card" pay it there.

cheers! :-!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Jim Smyth said:


> Just got my tracking from Steinhart. Nothing yet showing up at FedX but I hope the every Thursday does come true. This way by Friday I should see some movement.


 ....I hope the following helps with the anxiety and makes some sense.

....And "Copy & Paste" :roll:

Unfortunately, The FedEx system doesn't know that Steinhart (depending on the day of the week) won't be dropping off the package for up to 7 days.... :-s

There is the "Steinhart shipping process" (for Fedex):
....Ok so basically, from my experience (and please correct me if I'm wrong), Steinhart packs the shipments, prints the labels out, and puts them on the Fedex packages every business day (Monday through Friday), But then and "ONLY ONCE A WEEK" (I believe on Thursday) they get dropped off (or picked up) to the Fedex office....Now that's when the "48 hour delay of tracking" begins. *So you'll usually see your Fedex tracking # become active between Sunday & Tuesday (that's the next week following your original shipping info email) *and the dates of delivery will be updated and usually (at this stage) it will be pleasantly close to its delivery address. Unfortunately the Customers that receive their shipping info on Thursday (afternoon) or Friday will have the longest waiting times, as those packages won't actually leave until the following "Thursday". ....I hope this helps with the anxiety and makes some sense.

...Don't worry "we all" go through this process, and when you order your 2nd or 5th Steinhart it'll be easier, because you'll know what to expect. You can tell it is "worth the wait" by the initial thread posts and pics of people just after they receive their new Steinharts! ..... Cheers! :-! :-! :-! (3 thumbs up!)


----------



## Neilfenstein (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi,

I am a new member long time lurker. I have a Mako and a couple of other less prominent pieces.

I just ordered an OVM last night (my first less affordable watch lol!). I have been wrestling the decision on the OVM and the O1V I like them both very much. I am not really a fan of gold colour, so I went with the more conventional looking one this time, but the good thing is that they are very different so I may end up with both in the long term.

I went through the purchase process and selected PayPal method for payment, on the "confirm the order" screen it says that there will be a link for payment after order is placed, however I clicked confirm and it took me to the main website front page.

Is this correct?

I am a bit nervous that the order has not worked correctly.

Any advice would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Neilfenstein said:


> I went through the purchase process and selected PayPal method for payment, on the "confirm the order" screen it says that there will be a link for payment after order is placed, however I clicked confirm and it took me to the main website front page.
> 
> Is this correct?


....Yep, Just check your "Junk/Spam inbox"...the PayPal link "for payment" sometimes (especially for first time Steinhart orders)... goes there.

Cheers! ....And welcome to the club! :-!


----------



## Neilfenstein (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh wow thanks! Didn't think of that! All paid and waiting for confirmation now. I can't wait!

I have seen a couple of favourable comparisons to the Mako so I am excited already. 

Once again thanks! I'll post a pic when I get it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

Well to my surprise the FedX truck showed up at my front door about a hour ago now. Dog barking and wife asking if I was expecting any packages. I told her no and she signed for it and said its for you from Germany. Well that got my attention. :-d The tracking number Steinhart sent me in the email a few days back had 1 digit off so it still showed not in the system. So as it stands it was sent from Germany yesterday the 2nd and is at my doorstep today in the US on the 3rd...............Amazing! Already tried a few bands on it and have it all adjusted up. Now to figure out how to swap bezel inserts out without damaging anything. Pepsi bezel here I come!


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Neilfenstein said:


> Oh wow thanks! Didn't think of that! All paid and waiting for confirmation now. I can't wait!
> 
> I have seen a couple of favourable comparisons to the Mako so I am excited already.
> 
> ...


Hey. welcome to the club! The OVM is definitely on my radar...


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

If anyone is wanting to swap out there bezel insert its pretty easy. I used a heat gun and got the bezel of the watch pretty warm to the touch to loosen up the glue. I used a razor blade on the edge of the bezel insert to pry the bezel insert up. It took a little bit going slowly and with some patience but I got it out without any damage. I used just a little Acetone on a Q-Tip to clean out the channel of any residue glue left from the old bezel insert and inserted the new Pepsi bezel. I am including a few pictures so you can see what you working with if you ever want to try this. I also bought another butterfly band and end links to play with. Now for some band modifications. :-d


----------



## FlyAndFight (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats on the great looking watch and thank you for the tutorial.


----------



## joesetx (Mar 8, 2014)

I hadn't realized just how impatient I am.
I ordered a Steinhart on March 8th and I am excited to see it is finally on it's way to me.

I knew going in that this is not a mass produced item from a big factory. And the reward for patience is a very nice watch at a great price.

I have resisted the urge to email, call, or bother Mr.Gunter and I'm glad I did. If his staff is busy answering emails and phone calls they are not available to ship watches.

So hold on my fellow Steinart Fans.


----------



## mlb212 (Sep 17, 2013)

Uwe W. said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/im-...oving-magnifier-649853.html?highlight=cyclops
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f275/cyclops-mag-486424.html?highlight=cyclops
> 
> ...


I tried brute force and I tried heat. Neither worked.


----------



## p07.c (Apr 7, 2014)

After a lot of browsing of forum posts, I finally pulled the trigger on an OVM.

My payment was sent (and received by steinhart) 12 days ago and I am still awaiting an email notifying me about when it will be dispatched for delivery to the UK. 

I have tried to contact Steinhart twice via email, but to no avail.

Does the ordering/delivery process normally take this long? The watch is still in stock and in the terms and conditions it states that delivery usually takes 8-12 days.

Any advice on what to do would be much appreciated! 

Thanks


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

p07, welcome to watchuseek & the Steinhart forum...

A seach through the forum would provide you with an abundance of info answering your question. However, what you are experiencing is not completely unusual. They have a number of backlog orders to be filled for the OVM & other models so there are delays. Further to this customer interest in the OVM often exceeds the numbers of OVM's available at any given time.

Regarding email replies, again what you are experiencing is not unusual but they do in most cases reply within a few days. Some gets replies within a day, others may take longer. Ultimately, you should not be concerned about anything other than how you can manage the wait. When they are in a position to best advise you they will sent notifications when the watch is back in stock & in relation to your order & position in the queue ready for shipping.

There is no doubt replies to all customer queries within a day or two would be best practice. For some having to wait can be a chore whilst for others (the majority) not so much a chore but an acceptance or appreciation that delays on many levels happen & not every internet based business (in this case a successful one) operates in the same manner. Whether right or wrong it is what it is. What is certain is that Steinhart have a huge bank of happy customers, many being return customers & for good reason.

The OVM is a great piece & you have every reason to be excited about the order. Keep up to date by following discussions & learning more about the brand with the many active participants here...



p07.c said:


> After a lot of browsing of forum posts, I finally pulled the trigger on an OVM.
> 
> My payment was sent (and received by steinhart) 12 days ago and I am still awaiting an email notifying me about when it will be dispatched for delivery to the UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## cdw_nh (Mar 24, 2014)

Not a Steinhart owner, but I like the way they do things. If they had to hire people to answer e-mails all day, the watches would cost more. And then God forbid some incoming parts get delayed and then people don't get their watches on time. I think they're smarter to say, "We'll get to your watch in its proper time/order, doing the best we can with the resources we have. Be patient, and in the meantime, please just let us focus on the watches."


----------



## Stevie 87 (Apr 15, 2014)

Well after looking online for how long my order will take I find this forum and this thread so I know I am not the only one. Order for a nav b chrono ii 47mm black. Ordered 11/4 payment made same day, confirm payment email today 15/4 8-12 dispatch as watch in stock..... Not had this type of wait for years.. Will be worth the wait but soo slow


----------



## smallhand (Mar 18, 2013)

Had my shipping notification today as well!


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Ordered a Ocean One Black yesterday! 
The red phrase under the watch (on the site) informing it might take longer is gone! Maybe they have restocked a lot of Ocean One Blacks? 
I guess i'll figure it out when i get a reply to my order


----------



## 5akers (Feb 24, 2014)

Ok just got the bill from FedEx. $21.35 for the customs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jim Smyth (Jul 10, 2013)

I have a account with FEDX and they did a charge a week back for $14.38 for my watch. Havent gotten any paperwork yet but I felt it was reasonable.


----------



## cpl (Jan 21, 2014)

Ordered O1VR on 4 April. Received email yesterday that it's been shipped. Woohoo! Just be patient and it will get to you.


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Hello all.

Just joined this great forum and wanted to say hi to all of you 
I also placed my order for OVM two days ago with Steinhart company and still no replay about the payement info. Is that normal?


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

Pob said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Just joined this great forum and wanted to say hi to all of you
> I also placed my order for OVM two days ago with Steinhart company and still no replay about the payement info. Is that normal?


----------



## Ipromise (Jan 14, 2013)

Yep. Patience is usually required (sometimes a LOT of it), but you will be rewarded. Weclome, congrats, and let's see those pics when it arrives!


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Pob said:


> Hello all.
> 
> Just joined this great forum and wanted to say hi to all of you
> I also placed my order for OVM two days ago with Steinhart company and still no replay about the payement info. Is that normal?


I also did my first order of Steinhart (this saturday) and haven't got any reply back.
But after reading some posts on WUS, i'm not afraid anything went wrong


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Ipromise said:


> Yep. Patience is usually required (sometimes a LOT of it), but you will be rewarded. Weclome, congrats, and let's see those pics when it arrives!


Thanks mate. I'm a patient guy so that is not the problem, just wanted to see if that os normal


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

vadimvt said:


> I also did my first order of Steinhart (this saturday) and haven't got any reply back.
> But after reading some posts on WUS, i'm not afraid anything went wrong


Yes guess i'll have to wait than


----------



## BigTim (Mar 14, 2014)

Yikes! Just got a ship notice for my o1b ceramic ordered 3 weeks ago, should be with me tomorrow! Looking forward to this being my beater and my beloved omega. 2503.80 going on the winder and being a bit more babied from now on.


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Just got the mail saying they got my payment and the order will be dispatched within 8-12 working days after receipt of my payment.

I just wonder: does this mean the watch will be at my house in 12 days or will it be send in 12 days?


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

vadimvt said:


> Just got the mail saying they got my payment and the order will be dispatched within 8-12 working days after receipt of my payment.
> 
> I just wonder: does this mean the watch will be at my house in 12 days or will it be send in 12 days?


Sending, Steinhart can never guaranty the delivery speed of DHL or TNT ;-)


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

boeing767 said:


> Sending, Steinhart can never guaranty the delivery speed of DHL or TNT ;-)


I was afraid of that answer  hoped to be here in 12 days..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

vadimvt said:


> I was afraid of that answer  hoped to be here in 12 days..
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


I'm hoping for the same.. I orded my OVM yesterday, no response so far (not that I expected any for now).... The last watch I orded from them was shipped on a monday and was deliverd in Holland on a Friday (yeah I took 5 days from Germany to Holland)... The track and trace was updated daily from (germany, to france, to belgium, to holland)... Man oh man, what a strange route.... Never the less I received the watch in a perfect order, that's all what really matters ;-)


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Just made the payement and now the waiting game begins


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, fast reply this time from Steinhart! No COMPLAINS at all! 
Placed an this Wednesday and the end of the day and there is the conformation already (early this morning). :-!
I would say, 1,5 day.....

Let see if they can keep the speed up ;-)


----------



## BigTim (Mar 14, 2014)

Ok, FedEx has my watch in the country but expected delivery is Monday.


----------



## aed (Jan 24, 2009)

BigTim said:


> Ok, FedEx has my watch in the country but expected delivery is Monday.


Same here my ocean vintage military arrived in gatwick yesterday. I've just bought it as my first quality Swiss automatic. Took me ages to decide between that and the Ocean One GMT. The milsub should be a great addition to my Tissot PRC200.

Having done quite a lot of research into Steinhart I wish they did a white vintage GMT homage based on the Explorer 2 and the Ocean GMT came with a domed sapphire instead of the cyclops. This would force me to part with more hard earned cash and have a trio of Steinharts!


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Apologies for a duplicate post but just received my first, and I fear not my last, Steiny. I'm like a kid at Christmas! Every bit as good ad I hoped.


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine is still not shipped  How long did you guys wait from payement confirmation untill shipping?


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Pob said:


> Mine is still not shipped  How long did you guys wait from payement confirmation untill shipping?


I feel your pain! I got a confirmation on the 15th and shipping number on 30th it was delivered on 2nd May. Hang in there it's worth the wait.


----------



## Up-n-coming (Mar 31, 2014)

I received a payment confirmation from Steinhart on April 22nd and just received an email with a Fedex tracking # this morning. That's exactly ten business days from when I ordered. That's also well within the shipping window of 8-12 business days Steinhart stated in the payment confirmation email. Fedex tracking says delivery Wed by 10:30 a.m. So far Steinhart is keeping to their word and aces in my book. My first Steinhart, an O1G is on it's way. Woot!


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

Up-n-coming said:


> So far Steinhart is keeping to their word and aces in my book. My first Steinhart, an O1G is on it's way. Woot!


Yep, I had Easter and it was 9 working days. As promised


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Shipped today


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

vadimvt said:


> I was afraid of that answer  hoped to be here in 12 days..
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


The waiting is killing me.. 
I paid the watch on 19 april, two days later i get the mail saying i will get a tracking number in 12 days, and i still did not get the tracking number :'(


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

It's 12 _working_ days. I think the 1st May is a holiday in Germany so if my maths are right I think 12 days is only just up. Hang in there.


----------



## ulikemathu (May 9, 2014)

Just got mine in the mail today from Poland. Shipped Monday and only took 3 days!!


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

vadimvt said:


> The waiting is killing me..
> I paid the watch on 19 april, two days later i get the mail saying i will get a tracking number in 12 days, and i still did not get the tracking number :'(


 Still nothing.. The email saying i would get it in 12 days is now 20 days old.
Should i send an email or is this common?


----------



## winners76 (Sep 28, 2012)

I have the same clock ticking. I received payment confirmation and nothing else. They said it will ship in 8-12 days if in stock(_allowed me to buy the watch online, if not you cannot add to cart_) but, that is just a scripted reply. Actual ship notifications and arrival timeframes vary considerably for Steinhart.

So much for a watch company which sells 30 odd models should be in a better position to meet demand.


----------



## Macdaz (Jul 1, 2013)

I have no inside knowledge, just what I have picked up,around here but I'm pretty sure I saw somewhere that shipments are picked up once a week on a Thursday, so that may explain the small delay and hopefully you will get a tracking number soon. I've also read that the Ocean range are among the most popular so you would hope there would be a fairly steady supply, especially if the website is not showing out of stock, could be just a short delay whilst waiting for stock to arrive. Given the movement is ETA I guess the worst case is that ETA's restriction on movements is causing the hold up. 

I was trying to help, but I'm not sure I am now! 

If it was me, a short polite email would not do any harm, it's well documented that Steinhart are not the fastest at responding to emails, but I haven't seen a story yet that hasn't ended well.

hang in there guys, it will be worth it!


----------



## Pob (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine is here and i love it!


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

I don't mean to brag, but... ordered yesterday at 6pm, paid 7pm yesterday, shipped this morning and due to be delivered on Monday! Plus free shipping due to a quoting error.

Thank you Herr Steinhart, you are a hero. Great first experience!


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I don't mean to brag, but... ordered yesterday at 6pm, paid 7pm yesterday, shipped this morning and due to be delivered on Monday! Plus free shipping due to a quoting error.
> 
> Thank you Herr Steinhart, you are a hero. Great first experience!


You are lucky. I paid on Monday (12th) and had payment confirmation on the 13th but nothing about it being shipped yet. Enjoy your piece and share a pic when it arrives


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

I certainly was, I know - lucky to communicate directly to Gunter. Good luck with your delivery..


----------



## Ionman0 (May 15, 2014)

jamesnorrisuk said:


> I certainly was, I know - lucky to communicate directly to Gunter. Good luck with your delivery..


James if you don't mind me asking, which watch did you ordered?
I ordered my ovm and paid on the 8th, got acknowledgement of payment but then I haven't heard anything


----------



## jamesnorrisuk (Jan 11, 2013)

Ionman0 said:


> James if you don't mind me asking, which watch did you ordered?
> I ordered my ovm and paid on the 8th, got acknowledgement of payment but then I haven't heard anything


It was a Nav-B A type premium - the OVM is a really popular model so supply may be limited. Looks like a beauty though so I'm sure it's worth the wait!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

Ionman, welcome..

There are reasons why you have not yet received any further communications foremost being the watch is not yet ready to be sent. When it is ready you will receive an email advising this. Being that you ordered & paid on the 8th & today is the 16th Steinhart are still within the window of 10-12 days before a purchase will be sent. When ready they will advise you.

Further, there is a large number of orders for OVM's & whilst they do have OVM's in stock they cannot accurately determine when they will be sold out as things change daily such as customers cancelling, deferring or changing orders which in turn makes it difficult to know when every order can be filled & when the current stocks will be exhausted.

Be patient, & rest assured your payment is safe & you will receive advices when the watch is ready to be sent.



Ionman0 said:


> James if you don't mind me asking, which watch did you ordered?
> I ordered my ovm and paid on the 8th, got acknowledgement of payment but then I haven't heard anything


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Just checked the website, apparently they put up a notice saying the ceramic ocean ones will only be send by end of may, so this answers my question, although i find it weird i did not receive any mails..









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Yeah the website has had a notice about ceramic bezels for about 3 weeks now, possibly longer. I was originally considering an O1B on a ceramic but fell in love with the OVM instead.


----------



## Ionman0 (May 15, 2014)

Thanks James and Riker!
i got my shipment info today, so I'm a lucky one myself as well
Damn I can't wait to get it now!


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Henraa said:


> Yeah the website has had a notice about ceramic bezels for about 3 weeks now, possibly longer. I was originally considering an O1B on a ceramic but fell in love with the OVM instead.


I didnt check the website since i did the payment.. But when i paid, the notice was not there yet. So this is really a bummer..

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

I have just received an email from Steinhart with my sipping confirmation! Looks like in a few days my first Steinhart will be on my wrist. A happy boy indeed


----------



## vadimvt (Mar 7, 2014)

Henraa said:


> I have just received an email from Steinhart with my sipping confirmation! Looks like in a few days my first Steinhart will be on my wrist. A happy boy indeed


Got my email with shipping info today too  
The notification on the site said 'end of may', looks like they were a bit faster than they thought

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met behulp van Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Mine has been delivered but I am at work so i'll have a long day watching the clock for home time lol. I hope yours comes quickly now too vadimvt ;-) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke* (May 31, 2011)

Just got my pilot today with wrong strap, but after a few phone calls all sorted sending new strap free of charge great service even if they got order wrong.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henraa (Jan 17, 2014)

Got mine and very happy with it. It doesn't look disproportionate on my wrist I don't think and it comfortable to wear.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

I really like the gmt pepsi but in 39mm.. Any chance ill have any luck at all? Any hint on where to search? Ive created a wtb on here already! Thanks in advance and hoping to find my first steiny soon!


----------



## Riker (Mar 31, 2007)

schtozo, not a lot more you can do here than what you have by placing a WTB post. You could try other online forums, Chrono24 or similar new & used sites...!



schtozo said:


> I really like the gmt pepsi but in 39mm.. Any chance ill have any luck at all? Any hint on where to search? Ive created a wtb on here already! Thanks in advance and hoping to find my first steiny soon!


----------



## schtozo (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks riker! Ill keep an eye on the fs forums..


----------

